# Ulster bank sending out notices of repossession



## Mrmr (17 Mar 2013)

http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/ulster-is-first-major-lender-to-send-out-repossession-summonses-29133830.html

There must be an expectation of closure of the Dunne lacuna asap.


----------



## Delboy (17 Mar 2013)

Govt have said they'll close it this month....I expect the foreign owned banks will head off on a bit of a charge with repossessions, initially at least. Their HQ's in London and Europe won't be particularly worried about bad press coverage in Ireland or of any historical issues we may have


----------



## Mrmr (17 Mar 2013)

I did wonder if it was because UB were more of a 'foreign' bank.
Will the other offshore owners follow suit?
Does this effectively give better protection to Irish bank mortgage holders and if so for how long?
Can the government do anything to force them to desist against the government policy, which is apparently to keep people in their homes, or will they wash their hands of this?

Between this and the people ignored in the subprime market by last weeks report, there may be a mini-deluge of repossesions about to occur?


----------

